# 1990 d21 No high beams



## 90d21workhorse (Mar 18, 2018)

I have low beams both sides but not high beams I have checked continuity through out the switch and everything is working and I jumped power to the high beam plugs on the connector and I get nothing the dash indicates the highs are on somewhere after the plug I'm losing power... I also put new head lights in just in case this was the issue but no such luck... Does anyone know of a relay along the way that could be blown on any ideas at all if greatly appreciate it


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

From Page EL-41 of the 1990 Service Manual, it shows the wires go to the Lighting Switch and 2 separate fuses.

If the fuses are good, the Light Switch on your steering column is going out.

The V6 model showed a more complex wiring diagram because it included wiring for the Wagon (D21W Pathfinder), but the wire colors were the same.

Notice in the pic below that the R/Y goes to the SMJ, Instrument Harness, and the High Beam indicator. If that circuit failed, the High Beam indicator on your instrument panel would not light up, but the High Beam lights would still work.


----------

